# 2006 yamaha bruin vs 2008 yamaha bruin 350 4x4



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm wondering about my bruin 08 there a is like no upgrades you can get for them but you can find a lot for the 06 model my question is whats the differences between the two besides one is older haha is there any differences in the motor and clutch? 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone on this forum with bruins!? 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Any one?? I cant fund any info i also want to know about hmf pipes 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

Go to Babbitts online and compare part numbers between the two years


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i tried doing a basic search for you. best i can tell is they are pretty much the same. seems alot if not all the parts are interchangable. it could be that the after market parts are just under a particular year like 08. i could be wrong though might want to check with the guys on a dedicated Yamaha fourm. i know there is one.


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

I have to look under sportsman 500 n 800's even though I have an 11 400 ho. Have 3 inch extreme lift for 800.


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you guys  


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------

